# Branson Weather



## toothlady (Jul 9, 2008)

We booked July 19-26th at French Quarter about a year ago, and now the time is upon us.  Is there still a lot of extra water in Branson from the flooding?  We live in Ohio, and this has been a very rainy summer for us.  What should we expect next weekend?

So many shows and things to do, it sounds like we should stay a month or at least 2 weeks, no such luck for us though as our jobs will be calling at the end of one week.

What does everybody recommend.  My daughter who is 10 will be coming with my husband and myself.  She really wants to see the Titanic, but after that doesn't really care.  Is is worth it to get mutiple day passes to Silver Dollar and the waterpark?  What about the third park, I can't remember its name.  What shows are good family shows?  I would appreciate any input, as we have never been to the area, and would like to have some fun plus relax a little bit.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

For family time, nothing would be a better investment than the "all-city pass" that gets you into White Water, Silver Dollar City, and Celebration City.  The French Quarter is located very close to Celebration City and White Water.  So you'll be right in the middle of everything at that resort.

She'll like the Titantic, but I'd guess would probably enjoy the all-city parks much more.  Especially the water park at her age.

Those parks can keep you busy for a week in itself, but if you're going to a show or two... than I would recommend Six and/or Pierce Arrow for your group.

And plus, you have a nice outside pool at the French Quarter.   

For me, I enjoy Table Rock Lake more than the attractions though.  You'll also want to check out the Branson Landing at least once while you're there...  very nice shopping area with the water fountain show.

Scott


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's a link to the "City-Hopper" info...

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/offers-packages/default.aspx?id=132

I highly recommend doing this.  You'll have a great time!

Scott


----------



## toothlady (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a big difference between Silver Dollar and Celebration?  With the City Hopper can you go to more than one park per day, or do you choose one park and do that park on that day?  Once again we have never been to the area, so I don't know.  In Ohio we have some parks that you can stay severals days to do, and then we have some parks that after you have done 1/2 day you have done it all.  Do the parks have shows?  

Thanks


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

You can definitely go to different parks on the same day.  Celebration City is not as big as Silver Dollar City.  Celebration City is more like a "State Fair" environment and is open till 10pm.  SDC is very unique because of the old-time look and feel and closes at 6 or 7pm (however, there is an Echo Hollow music show that plays until 9pm at SDC).

If you were thinking about dropping one of them, then that choice would probably be Celebration City, IMO.

Be sure and look into the SDC offer of coming after 3pm, and getting the next day for free.  1 and half days would cover SDC pretty good (however, you'll still miss some of it).  1 evening at CDC should cover it.  And 1 day at White Water would be a full day.  

SDC has a lot of music and variety shows.  CDC just has just a couple.  Of course, White Water has no shows.

Check the SDC web site for information on the shows available.




toothlady said:


> Is there a big difference between Silver Dollar and Celebration?  With the City Hopper can you go to more than one park per day, or do you choose one park and do that park on that day?  Once again we have never been to the area, so I don't know.  In Ohio we have some parks that you can stay severals days to do, and then we have some parks that after you have done 1/2 day you have done it all.  Do the parks have shows?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## anteween (Jul 9, 2008)

I just returned from Branson on June 28th.  It was our first visit there.  There really isn't any flooding.

Silver Dollar City is not really that big.  We left to go there in the afternoon and were basically done when it closed at 7pm.  One day is basically enough to see it all.

We did not make it to Celebration City which is only open between 3pm and 10pm.  It is smaller than SDC.

We also went to the water park.  This was fun as well.  I had two 15 year olds with me.  It has a wave pool, a smaller play area for toddlers, a separate area for kids from say 4-10 (small slides and a large jungle gym area).  Then they have maybe 6 or 7 other slides.  They also have cabana's you can rent for approx $100 for the day.  We just found chairs and pulled them on the grass.

One day we rented a boat and went out on Table Rock Lake.  This was the best day we had. Kids went tubing and knee boarding.

There is also umpteen pee-wee golf places, go-cart rides like on every corner.  We all did both and had a lot of fun on the go carts.  They were a little spendy at $9 per person for maybe 5-7 minutes.  One of the go-cart places had a laser tag game we played.  That was fun.

The only show we ended up going to was the Hamner & Barber Show.  It was a magic show and a ventriliquist.  It was pretty good. My son thought is was good.  It was also a magic show.  It is hard to keep 15 year old boys interested in shows.  They didn't think it was too hokey.  We thought about doin the Kirby ?? something show, but decided on Hamner & Barber.

I hope you have a great time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 9, 2008)

Silver Dollar City is very much a "theme" park while Celebration City is more of an amuesment park. The tag of state fair atmosphere for Celebration City is pretty accurate IMO. I enjoy the rides at Celebration City but, the park seems to be more of a baby sitter for adolesent kids running without their parents in tow. To that end, since we don't have kids, it's not a place we enjoy visiting. They do have a very good laser and fireworks show at the end of each day.

Depending on what you look for in a park SDC can be done in a day or you could spend the week out there and not necessarily see it all. There are many arts and crafts area's where you can watch people at work, several shows to see and rides scattered throughout the park. Don't foget the cave. SDC has a very nice tour through Marvel Cave that makes a nice break from the day time heat. My bet would be that most people skip over many of the shows and crafts, do mostly the rides and are done by early evening.

Don't worry about the flooding. Branson itself stayed high and dry. French Quarter has a great location and nice units. We purchased at French Quarter because of it's location and not wanting to use our HGVC just to exchange into that particular resort. We purchased into it mostly for the location. We'll be there the week before you arrive.


----------



## SunSand (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sounds like good news for Table Rock*

Glad to hear the high water at Table Rock is gone.  We were there in May and the lake was very high, over 20 ft. high.  Moonshine beach and the marina were completely underwater.  We stayed at the Suites at Fall Creek and two condo buildings were closed because of water damage.  They were considering tearing down one of the buildings by the lake, because of structural damage.  It's been a tough year for rain/wind/water, etc. in the Midwest.. Branson actually came out alright, considering what could have happened.


----------



## GrampyBill (Jul 10, 2008)

We get the All City pass.  Have breakfast at the mill in SDC at about 8:30 then head for the rides.  Line's arent bad in the morning.  We spring a little extra $$ for the up close parking so we don't have to mess with the tram.  Around noon or so we head back to the condo for a rest.  Then we will do Celebration City right at 3:00.  It's hot but there's shade and NO lines.  We leave Celebration City at about 6:00 and go back to SDC for their night show which is always good and kids seem to love it.  Our parking permit is still good so again we are up close and makes for an easy return and a great get away after the show.  Also on any day 5:00 pm is a great time to go to the water park and stay till closing.  The day folks have pretty much headed for home and the lines are short, parking close, and you can just walk right in.  If you have the 4 day All City pass you get a free kids meal and they are not bad -pretty good portion of chicken strips.  The All City ticket also has a free breakfast at SDC which we use on our early trip there.  Also on a White Water day you can leave at closing (7PM)  and go to Celebration City for their night time show (9:30) which is GREAT!!  Park hopping works really good once you have it finessed.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Charlie D. (Jul 10, 2008)

We just had a family reunion there last month.  First time in the area? – You may want to do the main drag through town (hwy 76) ONCE!! – Just to say you did it.  In the summer the traffic can flat out creep along.  The resort should give you a map that shows the various color-coded routes around the main drag. Blue and Red routes to the north of hwy 76 and the yellow route to the south.  My grandkids enjoyed SDC and the Titanic.  They thought Ripley’s believe-it-or-not was quite a bit of fun.  If you guys get tired of non-stop going and going, you might want to take in the fish hatchery below Table Rock dam.  It is pretty neat and you can see huge rainbows and feed the fish, etc. 

The landing down along Lake Taneycomo is a pretty neat walk and has a water works display and lots of little shops along with a Bass Pro Shop.  If you want to do some fine dining and escape the crowds try the Keeter Center just outside the gate to College of the Ozarks on hyw 65B south of Lake Taneycomo.  The waiters/waitresses are students at the College.  The ice cream comes from the college’s own dairy herd.  It is a dining experience.  

Charlie D.


----------



## GrampyBill (Jul 10, 2008)

Also at the College of the Ozarks - The Ralph Foster Museum (aka The Smithsonium of the Ozarks) is a great, inexpensive place to spend some quality time.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Jul 15, 2008)

We were there for three weeks just before the Fourth. One week was an Intergenerational Elderhostel with our 13 year old Grandson. Hamner & Barber was one of the shows they took us to, also did the Dixie Stampede, Chineese Acrobats and Ricky Boen & Texas Mud. This was the line up by the people who planned the Elderhostel and they do 5 each year for kids with their grandparents so I feel they have a good idea of what to do with kids as far as shows. One we elected to do on our own and were glad we did was Noah the Musical. It was a fantastic show and was entertaining for children of all ages.

If you have additional questions send me a PM

Abaco-Bob
Traveling the USA


----------

